# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  بَقَرَةٌ تَكَلَّمُ و ذِئْبٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ

## أم أبي التراب

*دروس وعبر من صحيح القصص النبوي*
*بَقَرَةٌ تَكَلَّمُ و ذِئْبٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ*
* 
عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ - رضي الله عنه - قَالَ: صَلَّى رَسُولُ الله - صلى  الله  عليه وآله وسلم - صَلَاةَ الصُّبْحِ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ   فَقَالَ «بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ يَسُوقُ بَقَرَةً إِذْ  رَكِبَهَا فَضَرَبَهَا،  فَقَالَتْ: إِنَّا لَمْ نُخْلَقْ لِهَذَا إِنَّمَا  خُلِقْنَا لِلْحَرْثِ».
فَقَالَ النَّاسُ «سُبْحَانَ اللهِ بَقَرَةٌ تَكَلَّمُ».
فَقَالَ «فَإِنِّي أُومِنُ بِهَذَا أَنَا وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرُ»، وَمَا هُمَا ثَمَّ.
«وَبَيْنَمَا  رَجُلٌ فِي غَنَمِهِ إِذْ عَدَا  الذِّئْبُ فَذَهَبَ مِنْهَا بِشَاةٍ  فَطَلَبَ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ  اسْتَنْقَذَهَا مِنْهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ الذِّئْبُ:  هَذَا، اسْتَنْقَذْتَهَ  ا  مِنِّي؛ فَمَنْ لَهَا يَوْمَ السَّبُعِ يَوْمَ لَا  رَاعِيَ لَهَا غَيْرِي».
فَقَالَ النَّاسُ «سُبْحَانَ الله ذِئْبٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ».
قَالَ «فَإِنِّي أُومِنُ بِهَذَا أَنَا وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرُ» وَمَا هُمَا ثَمَّ.
**الراوي : أبو هريرة -المحدث : البخاري -المصدر : صحيح البخاري -الصفحة أو الرقم- 3471- خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح = الدرر =

**قَوْله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: «فَإِنِّي أُؤْمِن بِهَذَا أَنَا  وَأَبُو بَكْر وَعُمَر»  مَحْمُول عَلَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَخْبَرَهُمَا  بِذَلِكَ فَصَدَّقَاهُ، أَوْ  أَطْلَقَ ذَلِكَ لِمَا اِطَّلَعَ عَلَيْهِ  مِنْ أَنَّهُمَا يُصَدِّقَانِ  بِذَلِكَ إِذَا سَمِعَاهُ وَلَا  يَتَرَدَّدَانِ فِيهِ.
وَمَا هُمَا ثَمَّ: لَيْسَا حَاضِرَيْنِ، وَهُوَ مِنْ كَلَام الرَّاوِي.
إِذْ عَدَا الذِّئْب: مِنْ الْعُدْوَان.
فَمَنْ لَهَا يَوْم السَّبُع: مَعْنَاهُ  مَنْ لَهَا يَوْم يَطْرُقهَا  السَّبُع - أَيْ الْأَسَد - فَتَفِرّ أَنْتَ  مِنْهُ فَيَأْخُذ مِنْهَا  حَاجَته وَأَتَخَلَّف أَنَا لَا رَاعِي لَهَا  حِينَئِذٍ غَيْرِي.
وَقِيلَ:  إِنَّمَا يَكُون ذَلِكَ عِنْد  الِاشْتِغَال بِالْفِتَنِ فَتَصِير الْغَنَم  هَمَلًا فَتَنْهَبهَا  السِّبَاع فَيَصِير الذِّئْب كَالرَّاعِي لَهَا  لِانْفِرَادِهِ بِهَا.
من عبر القصة:
1 - يحب  على المسلم أن يُصَدِّق بالأخبار التي جاء يها القرآن أو صَحَّ  بها السندُ  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -، مهما كان الخبر  مستغربًا، لا  فرق في ذلك بين الحديث المتواتر والآحاد.**
أما القصص الموضوعة والمكذوبة التي لم تصح الأحاديث بها فلا تجوز روايتها إلا لِبَيان ضعفها وكذبها.*
*2 - فضل أبي بكر وعمر - رضي الله عنهما -، فقد أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - عن عظيم إيمانهما وقوة يقينهما.*
*3 - يجوز وعظ الناس بعد الصلاة.*
*دروس وعبر من صحيح القصص النبوي = هنا =*


* تفاصيل القصّة 
اعتراض  بقرةٍ ، وشماتة ذئبٍ ، أعجوبتان  من أعاجيب القصص التي حدثت في العصور  السابقة ، والأمم الغابرة ، وبقيت  شاهدةً على عظيم قدرة الله التي لا  يعجزها شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء.
وليس   الغرض من هذه القصص وأمثالها من الغرائب مجرّد المتعة والتسلية ، أو إشباع   الرغبة الإنسانيّة في معرفة كل ما هو عجيب ، بل الغرض منها ما تحمله من   دروس نافعة ، وعظات قيّمة ، تعمل على ترسيخ العقيدة وتهذيب الأخلاق ، فتحدث   بذلك تصحيحًا للتصوّرات وتقويمًا في السلوك .
ولأجل   هذا الهدف العظيم كان النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ينتهز كل فرصة في   تعليم أصحابه وتوجيههم ، خصوصًا عند اجتماعهم أوقات الصلوات ، وكان منها   إخبار النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بهاتين القصّتين بعد صلاة الفجر من أحد   الأيّام .
أما القصّة الأولى ، فتتعلّق برجلٍ كان يملك بقرة ، يستفيد من لبنها ، ويستخدمها في الحرث ونحوها من أعمال الزرع. 
وبينما   هو في حقله قد أضناه التعب وأجهده المسير ، فكّر في استعمال بقرته في غير   ما خُلقت له ، فركبها كما يركب الخيل ، وزجرها لتُسرع ، فإذا بالبقرة  تلتفت  إليه وتكلّمه بلسان فصيح  " إنا لم نُخلق لهذا ؛ إنما خلقنا للحرث "  .
إنه  أمرٌ عجيب ، خارقٌ للمألوف ، إلى حدٍّ جعل الصحابة يهتفون قائلين  "  سبحان الله ! ، بقرة تكلم ؟  " ، وما كان قولهم تكذيبًا لما أخبر به رسول  الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم –  أو إنكارًا له ، حاشاهم أن يصدر منهم ذلك ،  ولكنّه كان وليد دهشة أصابتهم  ، وحيرة تملّكتهم ، عند سماع الخبر .
ويعقّب النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – على ردّ فعلهم بقوله مؤكدًا " فإني أومن بهذا ، أنا و أبو بكر وعمر "  ثقة بهما ، لعلمه بصدق إيمانهما ، وقوّة يقينهما ، وكمال معرفتهما بالله جلّ وعلا وقدرته .
ولأنّ  الشيء بالشيء يُذكر ،  أكمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موعظته بذكر حادثة  أخرى  ، حاصلها أن ذئبًا عدا على غنم أحد الرعاة ، فأمسك بإحداها وساقها  أمامه ،  لكنّ الراعي استطاع أن يلحق بالذئب ويُنقذ شاته ، فجلس الذئب غير  بعيدٍ  عن الراعي ثم قال : " استنقذتها مني ،  فمن لها يوم السبْع ؟  " ، وهو  يوم يأتي في آخر الزمان ، حين تقع الفتن ويكثر البلاء ، فيذهل  الناس عن  مصالح دنياهم ، وتُترك الأنعام هملاً لا راعي لها ، فتعدو عليها  الذئاب  والسباع ، وهذا هو المقصود بــ :" يوم لا راعي لها غيري " .
ويتعجّب   الصحابة مرّة أخرى لسماعهم كلام الذئب ، فيبيّن النبي – صلى الله عليه   وسلم – أنّه يؤمن بذلك هو وصاحباه ، على الرغم من عدم وجودهما معه في تلك   الجلسة ، للسبب ذاته .
 وقفات مع القصّة 
إذا   تجاوزنا الحديث عن القدرة الإلهيّة المشار إليها في الحديث ، فثمّة إشارة   تربوية عظيمة يجدر الوقوف عندها والتنبيه عليها، وهي أن البقرة  على الرغم من  كونها مجرّد حيوان يعيش وفق دوافعه الغريزية ، ويعلم وظيفته  في الحياة ،  ويدرك أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد وضع نواميس كونيّة وسننًا  إلهيّة لا يجوز  العدول عنها أو الانحراف عنها ، فهو بذلك يفضل كثيرًا من  البشر الذين تعجّ  بهم الحياة ، ممّن يجهلون غاية وجودهم ، ولا يلتزمون  بالمنهج الربّاني الذي  ينظّم سلوكهم وينسّق حركتهم ، حتى إنهم ليصدق عليهم وصف ربنا تبارك وتعالى " إِنْ هُمْ إِلَّا كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ سَبِلًا" الفرقان : 44  .
ووقفة  ثانية حول قضية الإيمان بالغيب  ، تلك العلامة الفارقة بين المؤمن الذي  يؤمن بكل ما أخبر به رسول الله –  صلى الله عليه وسلم – سواءٌ شاهد ذلك أم  لم يشاهده ، وسواءٌ عقله وفهمه أم  فاق ذلك تصوّره وإدراكه ، ما دام الخبر  قد صحّ عن الصادق المصدوق ، وبين  الكافر الذي يقف من تلك المغيبات موقف  الشاكّ والمرتاب ، ومثلهم أصحاب  المذاهب المادّية والمدارس العقلية الذين  يقدّمون العقل على النصوص  الصحيحة الصريحة ، بحجّة أنها لا تتماشى مع  عقولهم القاصرة وأفهامهم  السقيمة .
كما  يُضمّ هذا الحديث إلى جملة الأحاديث التي تبيّن فضل الصحابيّين الجليلين   أبي بكر وعمر  رضي الله عنهما وعظيم مكانتهما ، فكانا بحقٍّ نعم الرفيقان  للنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في حياته وبعد مماته .
= هنا = وهنا =

** *عَن أبي سعيدٍ الخدريِّ قالَ :  عَدا  الذِّئبُ علَى شاةٍ فأخذَها ، فطلبَه الرَّاعي ، فانتَزعَها منهُ ،  فأقعى  الذِّئبُ على ذنبِهِ قالَ: ألا تتَّقي اللَّهَ ، تنزِعُ منِّي  رِزقًا  ساقَهُ اللَّهُ إليَّ ؟! فقالَ: يا عَجبي ذِئبٌ مقعٍ علَى ذنبِهِ   يُكَلِّمُني كلامَ الإنسِ ؟! فقالَ الذِّئبُ: ألا أخبرُكَ بأعجَبَ من ذلِكَ   ؟ محمَّدٌ صلَّى اللَّهُ عليهِ وعلَى آلِهِ وسلَّمَ بيثرِبَ يخبرُ   النَّاسَ ما قَد سبقَ. قالَ: فأقبلَ الرَّاعي يَسوقُ غنمَهُ حتَّى دخلَ   المدينةَ ، فَزواها إلى زاويةٍ من زواياها ، ثمَّ أتى رسولَ اللَّهِ صلَّى   اللَّهُ عليهِ وعلى آله وسلَّمَ فأخبرَهُ ، فأمرَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى   اللَّهُ عليهِ وعلَى آلِهِ وسلَّمَ فَنوديَ بـ: الصَّلاةَ جامعةً. ثمَّ   خرجَ فقالَ للرَّاعي: أخبِرهم ، فأخبرَهُم ، فقالَ رسولُ اللَّهِ صلَّى  اللَّهُ عليهِ وعَلى آلِهِ وسلَّمَ:  صَدقَ ، والَّذي نَفسي بيدِهِ لا  تَقومُ السَّاعةُ حتَّى يُكَلِّمَ  السِّباعُ الإنسَ ، ويُكَلِّمَ الرَّجلَ عَذبةُ سوطِهِ ، وشراكُ نعلِهِ ،  ويخبرَهُ فخذُهُ بما حدثَ أَهْلُهُ بعدَهُ"*
 *الراوي :                   أبو سعيد الخدري -  المحدث :                       الوادعي* *-       المصدر :                       الصحيح المسند-الصفحة أو الرقم: 412 -  خلاصة حكم المحدث : صحيح ، رجاله رجال الصحيح = الدرر =*

----------

